
Vibrating telepresence robot baby for hugging during phone calls - marksbren
http://www.springwise.com/telecom_mobile/robot-baby-designed-hugging-phone-conversations/
======
dmvaldman
Uhhh.....

Time to throw your hands in the air and say "only in Japan"

